# Decoy Spread No-No's



## kethomps (Sep 8, 2004)

Hunting with Dad & Co. my whole (huntable) life, I've learned a bunch of no-no's about setting up decoys. But as time's gone on, I've learned a few things to the contrary as well. What are some tips and methods you use to set up your decoy spread? ie. decoys are never closer than 10ft cause they look nervous.


----------



## Jethro (May 8, 2003)

...can't think of too many No No's, because what turns birds one day can draw em in the next.
Whether it makes a difference or not, I keep the deeks from touching and try to keep them closer rather than farther.
Good post though, I'm curious to see what others think


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I put mine about 4 to 5ft apart. A "No No ? 
1. Mixing Geese and ducks.....seperate them and have the geese away and all by themselves.
2. Teal and Woodies are off of the main body to themselves but still visable.
3. The "Dreaded" anchor line across the bill of the decoy.
4. Sunshine day keep the water off of them or it will glow first thing in the morning.
5. Arrange your spread so if there's a wind shift they will still be presentable and look good. I use the J.....pattern.
6. Late season in the refuge keep the call in your coat !


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I ALWAYS put at least a hen and a feeder, RIGHT in front of the blind. As far as the geese and ducks mixed together, I had 2 geese "pile" right into the duck spread on the youth weekend,,, and I didn't even have any goose dekes out there.  I don't think there's any "real" no-no's, except for the "line over the bill".


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

There's always exceptions to the rule............ nothing is cut in stone.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Dont mix divers and puddlers together randomly; divers in one side of the spread puddlers on the other.

Place, don't toss decoys in the water on cold days ice will form on the bodies and will flare birds like crazy.

If possible dont let your strings show.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

i hunt alot of shallow water i.e. marshes and these are a few of the points i've noticed.

1) dekes to close together mean they are nervous.
2) the lead strap type of decoy anchor is very visable in shallow water and they will not hold paint.
3) off course the anchor line on the bill or back is no good.
4) coots are a huge confidence booster to late season ducks.
5) around noon sprinkle half of your super mag dekes into the marsh grass behind you; however, leave some room between you and your "resters" for a place to land.
6) this may belong on the other thread but i always leave one or two dekes in the bag to keep it from sinking. nothing is worse than dipping your bare arm into freezing water at 4:00 a.m. in january:SHOCKED: .


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Other than what everyone said about the string over the bill or body, or a leaking decoy that takes on water and tips. The only thing I can say is to be certain to mix the decoy line attachment. 

Nothing worse than having all the decoys facing the same direction. Usually into the wind showing the attempt of fleeing or preparing for flight. I never set decoys in a set pattern I mix it up and such. Only imortant thing is to keep it real as best you can.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

i would also recommend keeping the mud off of the dekes the best you can and keep em spread out.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I always try to match the 'real ducks' and how they are spread out. Each area is different, as each time of the year also. If I see real ducks in groups of 2-4 and spread out, thats how I will put my decoys. I've seen them in groups of 12-20 and pretty tight in an area and have done well placing my decoys close together in bigger groups. I like to look to the real ducks on direction on how I place my decoys for a particuliar area(scouting the area is key so you knwo hwo the are grouped up). A key no-no is placing my diver decoys in with my mallards, I tend to place the divers further out in the deeper water or place them in an area I don't want the puddle ducks to land maybe down and away 40-50 yards. I also try and not let all the decoys face the same way(usually into the wind), mix up the attachment, some in front some in back. An obvious no-no is not allowing a landing area for the ducks, I like to to have at least two landing areas around me.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

biggest tip i can say is, if your spread isn't working.....don't be lazy or scared to change the spread during hunting. if birds are constantly not finishing into the spread or stopping to far out...change the spread or adjust to accomodate. And if you not sure how to setup because of changing wind or wierd wind......just do the standard 2 pocket with deeks on 2 sides with opening in middle and ducks will figure out the rest. never fails.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Shiawassee, I agree with your input, but you left out one importnt part. Whenever you venture into the decoys it doesnt matter how long it has been since you saw a duck, birds will start working your spread!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Never shoot very low flying divers over the rig... unless it's your buddy's dekes!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Swamp Boss said:


> Shiawassee, I agree with your input, but you left out one importnt part. Whenever you venture into the decoys it doesnt matter how long it has been since you saw a duck, birds will start working your spread!


haha, ya i forgot. whenever it gets really slow....just step out to adjust decoys and the birds are sure to come at that exact time always. good point.


----------



## Camo Man (May 26, 2002)

When it is warm ducks tend to spread out on the water and when it is cold to bunch up. Place your decoys the same way. When hunting from shore or and island, place most diver decoys on the deep water side of the spread. But place Buffies by themselves near shore. And place Goldeneyes on the deep water side by themselves too. Goldeneye usually migrate late so use Goldeneye dekes late in the season. Wood Ducks like the shore side best too. Ringnecks migrate early and will mix freely with puddlers, so I always use them as the diver dekes closest to my puddlers. Place geese off to the side of the spread by about 20 yards upwind. Put your landing hole slightly to your left if you shoot right handed. Opposite if a lefty. It is easiest to shoot ducks if they are coming straight in to you, but it is easiest for them to see you too. Ducks steal food from Coots, so they are the only nontarget bird that I use for a confidence decoy; except I will use dark geese decoys off to the side when they are out of season. Mag. decoys will out draw standards when set side by side. When ducks are working look up with your eyes, not your face. And when ducks are working you do not need to turn around when they fly behind you, either they will land in the decoys or they will fly away. Ducks will usually land with their own subspecies if given the choise. Therefore, placing your decoys in family groups doesn't hurt. Place the decoy cord on the back keel hole of about 25% of your decoys. I always try to use about 25% hens and 75% drakes in my spread. Some hunters will tell you to use mostly susies in the early season and then increase the drake % as the season goes on. I think they are wrong as the ducks don't, do math and don't care about percentages and the drakes are visable for greater distances. Many market hunters used no hens. Black ducks are a valuable addition to a puddler spread. They are the warriest of ducks, so a good confidence decoy as well as a great target. Some Red Heads migrate early so you might want to use a couple of those as well as a couple Ringnecks in your puddle duck spread even when it is early and warm. If the water is going to freeze up in a day or two, you only need a few decoys. Trust your decoys and only call when ducks are at a great distance or flying away from you. Call sparingly; especially if you are not a gifted caller. Burlapped decoys don't shine in the sun. The best Wood Duck hunting is first light and last light. During the day, if you want Woodies, a river is probably best. Spinners work best in the early season. When spinners start busting you place them off to the side 50 yards or if close, turn it off with a remote and try to get the wings white side down. Jerk cords always work all season long, so are a good investment. Most other mechanical decoys work, but are a pain to set up, take down, charge, and transport. In the North at least, gauntlet gloves are a good investment for the late season. Real duck hunters don't wear gloves when shooting. Set your decoys where you see the ducks like to feed or rest from your scouting. Try to set where you don't have to look into the sun, but sometimes you can't help it. Walk in your decoys occasionally so it sturs up the mud and looks like the ducks have been feeding. Inspect your decoys while you are there. Use zipper waders when peeing so you can shoot the ducks that you call in with that little white flag. Black and white decoys show up best, so even if you are an all puddler hunter, it never hurts to have some Bluebill and Canvasback decoys in the spread. Ducks are not ever going to build rockets, so your decoys don't have to be perfect, but they can't shine in the sun or with ice build up. If it is sunny, wear a face mask. Ducks can't see in the same way as people. They don't seem able to identify a human when the hunter is standing thigh deep in water. But they see movement as well or better than humans. So don't move or you are busted, don't move or you are busted, don't move or you can't hunt with me and that goes for your shivering dog too.

These are all duck spread no-no's so don't do them so I can have your ducks.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

All these tips and no one gave out the most important one. Always put your decoys out flat side down. Any questions??


Remnar


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

This is another one of those questions that everyone has an opinion on, but there is no right or wrong answer. So many variables that there's no one best answer. Every day is different, even in the same exact location. The best advice I can give you is to be flexible. Don't always assume that what worked yesterday will work today or tomorrow. AND...don't necessarily believe everything you read in the mags or see on ESPN outdoors :evil:


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Wow, C-man ever thought about writting a book!


----------



## Camo Man (May 26, 2002)

Yes. But I am waiting until I retire. :lol:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

GoneFishin said:


> Wow, C-man ever thought about writting a book!


Where do you think he got the info????  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Camo Man (May 26, 2002)

lwing, if you want to change your mind about duck hunting this weekend, a friend and I are going to be at his cabin on a large rice pond. Could be productive. I am sure you would be welcome.


----------

